# best deer attractant



## deerslayar (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm trying new methods of attracting whitetails, the four leg kind :fingersx:. I was wondering what every one has tried, not corn,peanut butter,rice bran,already tried those.


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 9, 2009)

It's real hard here in Alberta Canada. Drive down the road with the horn goin lights on bright and wham. Got him...lol Sorry but its true.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Well if your talking about bait then its hard to beat corn or apples. But if you meant food plots then thats a different story.


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

jmeier1981 said:


> Well if your talking about bait then its hard to beat corn or apples. But if you meant food plots then thats a different story.


 I agree unless you can build a watering hole...apples and corn are the best and i perfer the corn to be in a feeder...Muddie49


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Lures that work good for me was code blue doe pee it work wonders


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

if you take one of those deer things on the car that make noise, attach it (backwards)to your shirt and run through the woods... the deer will actually chase you.....


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

Roboquad said:


> if you take one of those deer things on the car that make noise, attach it (backwards)to your shirt and run through the woods... the deer will actually chase you.....


 :thinking: lol


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Big Buck Ballz - scent dispersal unit. and any of the Wildlife Reasearch Products scents depending on the time of year. Scents are a little bit of work, but they are definately worth it. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## deerslayar (Jun 2, 2010)

What i really meant was something to keep the deer coming to the same spot. I know corn is good. I heard about a home made mineral mix. Just was wondering if anyone has tried that approach.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Corn that's left from making ethonal the by product its a fine grain haha just have to know people to get this stuff


----------



## blizzardrocker (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm down in Louisiana southern swampy areas we have luck with BuckJam it is a apple flavored molasses works awesome. Further north we use corn. Never tried the buckjam up their no need. We don't use corn down south because the hogs fricken destroy it!!


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Buck stop 202 with a drip bag, food plot with cmere deer


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

C'mere deer does work!! Ask Ted Nugent!


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

there is a way around the hog problem with corn. build a troff 36'' off the ground to where ur common hog cant reach but a small deer can still get it. ive done this plenty of times. the hogs still come around but they give up after a short time and leave


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Well this old home remedy for attracting whitetail deer is the best you'll ever try. One month to the day before you go to the stand the only thing you put in your mouth is the sweetest apple jucie you can find. At least 1 gallon a day. More would be better. Then on opening day you get in your stand get all your gear situated and stand up and pee in a 360 degree circle around your stand. Remember not to leave any gaps as it will not work if you leave a gap. Once the circle is complete your all set for the season. Make sure not to shoot the entire hurd as to save some for next year.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lmao that sounds like a plan


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

y pee?


----------



## danb303 (Mar 11, 2009)

I have been hearing good things about stuff called Acorn Rage liquid.... I just put out some deer cane but I haven't had time to check it.


----------

